# Thinking about 05 GTO, help me out here



## Robahr24 (Aug 22, 2008)

So I'm thinking about a new car. Has to be fast, well this car obviously fits the list since you can pick one pretty cheaper than other cars I have been looking at. Do you think one of these will beat a stock evo 9 or sti? I have 2 friends that have each of these cars, and I have to beat them. The car looks way cooler than any of theres so it not like I'm just buying it to be faster them than. Just nobody really has one around where I live. If not faster, what mods could I do to improve on this. I was thinking headers, intake, performance tune. What else am I missing...Can spend about 2 grand if I do buy the car.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Robahr24 said:


> Do you think one of these will beat a stock evo 9 or sti? I have 2 friends that have each of these cars, and I have to beat them.


Straight line I hope...1/4 is a drivers race, particularly if they're redlining and dumping the clutch. 0-40, they probably have you, GTO finishes faster up top. From a roll you'll take em stock for stock. If it turns and twists, sit back and marvel at your interior.

Others may disagree, but I recommend some wider/stickier rubber as an early mod. Additional power don't do much when you can't put it to the ground. Drag bags are a cheap mod too and will help prevent wheel hop.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have an 06 and I raced my buddies evo 9 stock for stock from a roll and I took him by 2 cars or so. Freeway was a closer race but I still had him by quite a bit. If he gets the launch on me, I've got ALOT of catching up to do especially since I have no traction. STI should result just about the same. GTO is an outstanding car, and I do get lots of compliments and stares around town. Just wait a bit and you'll see, once these retro muscle cars are done being produced and everyone goes with economy.... Mustangs are everywhere, Chargers are all around, Challenger is well on its way to over-population once the V6's come out next year, Camaro is too expensive to compete with us and has a limited production. Keep in mind, *THIS * is the car everyone is going to drool over! :cheers


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

fattirewilly said:


> Others may disagree, but I recommend some wider/stickier rubber as an early mod.


Anyone who would disagree with that statement needs to learn a few things about physics. In regards to handling..... get upgraded brake pads, do stainless lines, flush your fluid, replace with ATE superblue, and take some driving classes. The easiest way to make your car faster is to improve the driver. You should have no problem keeping up, if not beating your friends, even though their cars may handle better. I really doubt that they're being driven to their potential.

I go to numerous track events and work part-time with a group called Speedventures, and have made much faster, better handling cars look like sloths. Perfect example.... Porsche GT3. Obviously handles better, accellerates faster than a GTO. Spanked 2 guys with GT3's this year. I've killed guys in Vette's, Vipers, Porsche's, Bimmers... even a F430 at the track (not 1/4, I race at Willow, AAA Speedway, Buttonwillow, and Laguna). But on that some token have gotten my a$$ handed to me by guys in Miata's, S2000's, even budget Honda's. I recently saw a guy outbrake and beat a Lotus, driving a Yaris! A F#$KING Yaris! I almost pissed my pants.

Bottom line, this is an amazing vehicle, that will take years to master, but will be an absolute joy if you can do so. The fact that the guy in the GT3 thought it was a Grand Prix, made it so much better!!! lol.


----------



## Robahr24 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thats what I'll get a yaris, you know how embarrasing that would be getting your ass handed too you in that lol. But yeah, a gto is definitely what I want.


----------

